# Aragonite question



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

For those that use it, does aragonite sand get "stained" or alge covered like crushed coral has been known to do?


----------



## akskidoo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have used argonite for about a year and a half now in my 55 and it hasn't ever grown any algae on it. It is still the off-white cream color it was when I bought it. However, when you first buy it make sure to wash it very thoroughly because it is most often very dirty/dusty.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

stir up the substance on every water change and there will be no algae


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Aragonite and crushed coral are two terms for the same thing.









_Label on a CaribSea brand bag carrying both terms_.


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

rgr4475 said:


> For those that use it, does aragonite sand get "stained" or alge covered like crushed coral has been known to do?


One of the things I learned after putting crushed coral in my tank is that, depending on the size and shape of the sand, it can be sharp and harmful to certain types of fish. Also, it didn't raise the ph in my tank very much, if at all. To my understanding it won't raise PH unless your water is on the acidic side, and then it will only raise it to neutral. Don't quote me on that. But if that's true I guess it would make it a great buffer.

A cichlid breeder in my area advised putting crushed coral in a canister filter as a way to buffer a tank, but avoids it herself for the reasons I mentioned.

I've also found that no matter how many times I vacuum my tank, I still get the same white murk from the bottom. This finds its way into my overhead filters too. I believe this is because it continues to erode in the water.

I'm personally not big on the look of coral sand, and in hindsight probably wouldn't have chosen it. I chose it because at the time I believed it was the best choice for my fish. If you like the looks of it I'd say go for it. Otherwise, you might consider some other options.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

greggb said:


> rgr4475 said:
> 
> 
> > For those that use it, does aragonite sand get "stained" or alge covered like crushed coral has been known to do?
> ...


Yeah I was tossing the idea of aragonite to buffer my water. My PH out of the tap is around 7.3 or so. I have done the crushed coral in the canister before but it wasn't enough, I still needed baking soda and epsom salts. Right now I'm leaning towards poll filter sand. Thanks for all the info everyone.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Does pool filter sand buffer the water??
This argonite stuff doesnt seem what its supposed to be.


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't recommend crushed coral on any tank, fresh or salt. Just as it was stated before crushed coral has some sharp edges, has less surface are, can bond to chelated copper medications easily and doesn't allow denitrifying bacteria to populate the lower part of the substrate. Aragonite is a much better choice, especially for cichlids. They will enjoy digging in it and it will buffer your water to around 7.7 which is good enough for most Africans.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

aaronjunited said:


> Does pool filter sand buffer the water??


No. Pool Filter Sand is inert. It doesn't affect your water chemistry at all.

I am using aragonite/crushed coral - it is still the same thing! - in the substrate of my 125G mixed in with Pool Filter Sand, and in the sumps of my 240G. Granted, it has o drastic effect on pH, but in a way that's a good thing. It just buffers it slightly above neutral, even if you have some driftwood in the setup. My Lake Tanganyika cichlids do very well with it.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

So should i go for argonite cichlid sand and mix it with pool filter sand for my substrate for mbuna's?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

aaronjunited said:


> So should i go for aragonite cichlid sand and mix it with pool filter sand for my substrate for mbuna's?


I think that would definitely be a good choice, but there are many other good substrates. Some people prefer different colors, some prefer finer grain size, some coarser...

As others have pointed out, you want to have a look at the aragonite/crushed coral you buy, and see if it's not too sharp edged. It really depends on the badge you buy. Pool Filter Sand is not sharp edged, and it is also a lot cheaper. Around here PFS is about $5 for 50 pounds, aragonite is about $20 for 10 pounds. I'd buy a small bag of aragonite (5 or 10 pounds), and make PFS my main substrate.

Frank


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

yea thats what i'm thinking. I will be using an under gravel jet, so would i need something thicker or is more thinner better.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

In my experience PFS and aragonite are perfect for use with UGJ systems. If the substrate is finer, there can be a problem with it being blown around too much by the jets. If it is coarser, debris will sink into the cracks between pieces of gravel, and the UGJ is ineffective. Neither problem seems to occur with PFS and aragonite.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok then, thats brilliant help. I wonder why in your experience the UGJ isnt affected by argonite and pool filter sand?

Ohh and just to be sure. what argonite substrate is on the market? Whats the best to use?


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

We have aragonite but it is a finer grade and have had no problems......The guy that had tank bf us used it as well and his was always clean..........


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

aaronjunited said:


> I wonder why in your experience the UGJ isn't affected by aragonite and pool filter sand?


It's neither too fine nor too course. It's just right. :thumb:



aaronjunited said:


> Ohh and just to be sure. what aragonite substrate is on the market? Whats the best to use?


You don't want to mail order the stuff. Due to the weight shipping costs are prohibitive. I usually just pop into my LFS and buy whatever they have in stock.

Frank


----------

